# anyone take supplements for hashis?



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Curious to know if any of you take thyroid supplements to help the thyroid or help decrease inflammation. Just read Dr. Haskell's Hope for Hashimoto's book and he lists a couple supplements that helps support the thyroid.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

_And here is one review of that book, found on the Amazon.com website:_

June 22, 2012 
By Truth Seeker
This review is from: Hope for Hashimoto's (Paperback)

Hello Fellow Hashimoto's Sufferers!
There's something that I want to share with you ... I was scammed, and I don't want this to happen to you!

As someone who lives with Hashimoto's disease, I have since done extensive medical research after being taken advantage of and mislead by this author/ `health practitioner'. I can confidently share how disturbing it is that Dr. Haskell can publish a book which arrogantly contradicts over 75 years of scientific research in the fields of immunology, endocrinology and neuroscience. I am not a doctor, nor do I work for the pharmaceutical industry nor do I have any other vested political or economic interests other than to express my concern for yet another alternative health approach that is no closer to addressing the root causes of Hashimoto's or proposing a safe treatment than what conventional medicine has to offer. It may even be a riskier one.

As most sufferers know, Hashimoto's is a complex autoimmune disease that has a genetic and environmental component. Scientists have located specific genes involved in Hashimoto's, and research continues to identify the broad range of environmental variables that can trigger a person's genetic predisposition to this disease including: pregnancy, smoking, drugs, age, gender, infection, irradiation as well as medical conditions such as Type 1 diabetes, addison's disease, polycystic ovarian syndrome, anorexia, bulimia and rheumatoid arthritis (Source: The etiology of autoimmune thyroid disease: a story of genes and environment. J Autoimmun. 2009 May-Jun; 32(3-4):231-9).

An autoimmune disease such as Hashimoto's occurs when the immune system mistakenly attacks the body's own healthy cells. Hashimoto's typically involves a slow but steady destruction of the gland that eventually results in the thyroid's inability to produce sufficient thyroid hormone -- the condition known as hypothyroidism. The basic molecular immunology of this autoimmune process has been researched extensively with established and consistent findings which I will not share here, but rather encourage you to read: [...].

Dr. Haskell blatantly ignores nearly a century of research which proves that the autoimmune disease (not `condition' as he refers to it) precedes the inflammation of the thyroid gland, not the other way around. Dr. Haskell's explanation of how the thyroid gland causes autoimmunity is based on a narrow interpretation of cherry-picked research studies that were clearly taken completely out of context.

The immune, endocrine (aka hormone-producing), nervous, circulatory and digestive systems are all part of a constant two-way interactive web where abnormalities in any one system can affect another. So while it's possible for a thyroid gland under attack by its immune system to have "counter' effects on its immune system (as Dr. Haskell points out), this in no way remotely proves as Dr. Haskell declares that a malfunctioning thyroid gland causes Hashimoto's. In reality, the disease is well underway by the time that thyroid hormone production has declined and thyroid inflammation may be present. Every alternative health practitioner that I've ever consulted with has acknowledged that Hashimoto's is an autoimmune disease leading to a thyroid condition. So these comments are not directed against alternative medicine in general, but are specific to Dr. Haskell's views on Hashimoto's.

In North America, nearly 90% of all cases of primary hypothyroidism are caused by Hashimoto's. The remaining 10% of non-autoimmune hypothyroid conditions may be due to a number of different factors, including: radiation therapy to treat cancers of the head and neck, thyroid surgery and medications (e.g., lithium carbonate). Less often, non-autoimmune hypothyroidism may result from one of the following: a pituitary disorder, pregnancy and iodine deficiency. In some parts of the world, iodine deficiency is common, but the addition of iodine to table salt has virtually eliminated this problem in the United States.

Dr. Haskell strongly maintains that iodine deficiency is the main cause of hypothyroidism thereby leading to Hashimoto's. While it is absolutely true that the thyroid requires iodine to function, iodine deficiency is rare today in the Western world since the introduction of iodized salt in the 1920's. So, the entire premise for this book is based on the false assumption that North Americans are iodine deficient in their diet. It has actually been scientifically found that excess iodine (not deficiency) may be one contributing factor in triggering Hashimoto's disease. It would seem that Dr. Haskell's theory on thyroid iodine deficiency would have been perhaps more appropriate if we were living in the early 1900's or living outside of North America. But even then, his proposed treatment would be targeted at hypothyroidism which is a condition, and not Hashimoto's which is an autoimmune disease.

This book offers a most simple and tidy explanation for a rather complex disease that scientists continue to study and understand. It may be simple and tidy, but it is by no means accurate. I would re-title this book, "FALSE Hope for Hashimoto's" or even more accurately, "FALSE Hope for Hypothyroidism" as Dr. Haskell seems to use the two words interchangeably when they are very different.

The reason the distinction between what came first "the autoimmune disease or the thyroid disease" is important is because it dictates the prescribed course of treatment. Dr. Haskell's prescribed treatment does nothing to address the complexity of the autoimmune disease. This is an extremely misguided assumption, and is ironically what conventional medicine DOES do. It focuses on the thyroid, not the immune system. So Dr. Haskell is approaching this health issue in the same vein as conventional medicine except that he claims that he can get your thyroid functioning properly through mega vitamin/nutrient dosing rather than the use of pharmaceutical drugs. Mega vitamins and nutrients can have serious side effects too especially when used for longer periods of time.

The Internet is ripe with alternative practitioners who exploit the fact that modern medicine has not be able to come up with a cure, or even an effective means of treating Hashimoto's. There is no argument there! However, the reason that this is the case is because ALL autoimmune conditions are complex and caused my multiple factors. Just because conventional medicine has not been effective in treating this disease does not mean that alternative practitioners have found the solution either.

If Dr. Haskell has indeed unlocked the mystery to treating Hashimoto's as he claims no one else yet has, then why hasn't he had his results peer-reviewed and published in a reputable scientific journal? It could garner him added recognition and possible opportunities to conduct further research into other areas of interest. Curious indeed.

This book is predicated on the principles of orthomolecular medicine which in itself has a host of controversial and unproven claims. If you choose to purchase this book, I would approach it with an open and critical mind, and would encourage that you follow-up with leading edge scientific journals to see if what is stated in this book has any merit. Please do not trust my word. You will easily be able to discover this for yourself. The Journal of Autoimmunity and The Journal of Clinical Endocrinology and Metabolism are good places to start.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks. That's just one review. It's helped me so far.


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

smelliebellie,
I use supplements to support my thyroid because I had an allergic reaction to levothyroxine.
What supplements does the author suggest? I take Standard Process Thytrophin PMG and Biotics Research GTA Forte.
My labs have varied since I've been on these, so I honestly don't know if they are helping maintain thyroid function or if the variation in my labs is simply attributable to the nature of Hashimoto's.
Good luck.


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

I take vitamins/supplements to help with the effects of my Hashimoto's. I take fish oil for my joints, skin, and hair and a prenatal for hair, skin, nails, etc. I think they help, especially during this phase where my thyroid isn't quite burned out yet.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yes, although most of the supplements aren't directly for thyroid support, but rather support of the REST of the body. Selenium is one that is touted as being good for thyroid support. Beyond that, Vitamins B-12, C, D, E, supplements such as CoQ10, and a good quality multivitamin (hint: not from Costco or Wal-Mart).


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

I take licorice but I don't honestly know if it's helped because I have changed so many things in my diet, and beginning thyroid meds, all at once.

I also take fish oil, co Q10, blessed thistle (reduces inflammation), D, B12, and quite a few other supplements. I probably take more than most people would because I am a celiac who is still healing so nutrient absorption and inflammation are an issue in my case.


----------



## Marc Ryan (Mar 22, 2013)

As a functional medicine practitioner and Hashimoto's patient, I have found there are several supplements that can be very helpful. And specifically for treating the autoimmnue aspect of Hashimoto's. This is the part of the disease that, as I'm sure many of you know, is most often ignored.

Firstly, Vitamin D and glutathione are very helpful for strengthening TH-3 or the regulatory part of the immune system. Many Hashi's folks are Vitamin D deficient and do not absorb or metabolize it well so they require larger dosages.

Glutathione is generally best taken as an IV or with some sort of liposomal cream that will deliver it directly into the bloodstream. It is not absorbed orally, though, recently there is a new form (S-Acetyl-L-Glutathione) that can be absorbed.

In addition, garlic, salvia and inula are all herbs that decrease IL-12 an important player in the destructive inflammatory response that is involved in Hashimoto's.

IL-15, conversely, can reduce the destruction of thyroid cells. Ginseng and atractylodes help increase IL-15.

Lastly, tumeric is a potent anti-inflammatory and it has been shown to reduce NF-Kappa beta windup another important player in the destructive inflammatory process that is involved in Hashimoto's.

And, of course, diet plays a huge role in modulating immune function. 70-80% of the immune system is found in the gut. What travels through there matters a great deal.

Recent research revealed the behavior of TH-17. It is responsible for the initiation of autoimmune disease and has particular influence over naive immune cells.

Salt was shown to drive TH-17 and processed foods and fast foods have been designed to have the maximum threshold of sugar, salt and fat. So processed foods should certainly be avoided at all costs because autoimmune disease is progressive and one can easily lead to another. These high salt foods certainly seem to be creating the perfect environment for autoimmune initiation.


----------



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

I take unda drops .... adrenal dessicated.....thyrocsin and 5-htp for mood support. I find that Ifeel worse if I miss any days taking them.


----------

